# Saint Clairsville, OH *Gunner* Lg Adult M



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi. My name is Gunner. I am a gorgeous German Shepherd who was brought to the shelter by my owner. He claims that I get a little testy around kids. However, I haven't displayed any kind of attitude here, but just in case, it would be better if there were no young kids in the family. Come see me at the shelter or contact them about me. The shelter is open 7 days a week. Daily hours are 10-3, M/W hours are 10-6. Out of state adoptions are welcomed. Adoption applications are available on line at www.bcarl.org. Woof.

*Gunner's Contact Info*

*Belmont County Animal Shelter*, Saint Clairsville, OH 

740-695-4708
Email Belmont County Animal Shelter
See more pets from Belmont County Animal Shelter
For more information, visit Belmont County Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Maybe he had a good reason to be "testy" - here's hoping your next home is a better one sweet boy....
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Anja1Blue said:


> Maybe he had a good reason to be "testy" - here's hoping your next home is a better one sweet boy....
> ________________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...


Maybe, but perhaps he was just a GSD that didn't like kids...it _does _happen. I have small kids, so I wouldn't adopt him. I do hope he finds a good, loving home.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------

